# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Indirect Techniques by Michael Raduga- the easiest way to WILD, I think.

## whitemagician91

If you read the book "School of Out-of-Body Travel A Practical Guidebook" by Michael Raduga, you'll know what I mean. The information on this book is very useful. Personally, I like the indirect techniques and the deepening techniques in the book a lot.

I started the adventures to the world of LD  by practicing the DILD method from the book "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming" by Stephen Laberge. It's a great book. I've had many LDs with that method. However, the things I don't like about this method is that it costs you a lot of time and you must remember your dreams. Sometimes, remembering dreams and writing them down in the LD journal is very frustrating. Also, you must remember to do some reality checks during the day. It's not very comfortable.

I started practicing WILD with little success until I heard someone in this forum telling about the book  "School of Out-of-Body Travel A Practical Guidebook" by Michael Raduga. It's free so I gave it a try and I also watched the free videos in their website (obe4u.com). In a few attempts, I succeeded!

What I like  about this method (indirect techniques) is that it very simple but very effective. I don't have to remember my dreams and doing RCs any more and the LDs come offen than before. It is very comfortable.

It's my own experience of practicing LD. Of all the methods I've tried, I found the indirect techniques is the easiest method to WILD. Therfore, I recommend it to all of you. It's free so give it a try.

----------


## Spyguy

Yea, this name pops up on DV from time to time. Personally, I had no succes with it. But i did other techniques with it so that may be the cause. I believe he states that 3/4 of his students succeeded in the first weekend and 100% in the first week. The techniques make a lot of sense. They're not difficult yet effective for many. This is definitely A good book, i might try it again  :smiley:

----------


## TheModernNinja

Can you tell me the technique?

----------


## Spyguy

> Can you tell me the technique?



It would take quite long to describe the technique here. I'd advise you to read his ebook (it's free). Google 'Michael Raduga' and it shouldn't be hard to find.

----------


## TheModernNinja

ok

----------


## Acetylene

Can you not at least sum up the technique here (which is kinda the point of dream views)? His website looks dodgy as hell and doesn't even mention lucid dreaming and instead focuses on OBEs like they're something from the occult and the whole website is built trying to sell them to you.

----------


## Whiskee

Well it's an entirely different approach to DEILD/WILD and it's quite long to sum up here... I'm currently halfway through it and I find it the book very interesting. Basically, if we talk about "indirect techniques" (which should be the entry point for beginners) you are supposed to cycle quickly between 3-4 different techniques as soon as you wake up during the night, and adjust according to the sensations you get.

He just mentions OBEs because that's what you get for performing these techniques, but he suggests (and I completely agree!) that OBEs and lucid dreams are basically the same thing with just a different "entrance" so you can switch between the two with little effort. Also, he gives very good advices (from my experience) about how you don't really need relaxation techniques unless you are an expert, and that you CAN in fact WILD before you go to sleep with a bit of training if you change your approach and mindset.

I find LaBerge's work unvaluable for beginners but I would even dare to recommend reading this before anything else.

----------


## Raspberry

Technique summed up: You teach yourself to wake up between REM periods without moving, then you do some simple techniques (such as phantom wiggling, watching imagery etc) until you get into a dream. There's more to it than that but that's it basically. I've had a couple of lucids by doing this, but then I got busy and stopped. I should try it out again. Mind you it could have just been placebo because I didn't do it for any length of time.

----------


## MasterMind

First of all he describe the phenomenon with the word PHASE which is (lucid dreaming, OBE, Astral projection, remote viewing etc)
Because he say that it's all the same.

It's like a DEILD. But it's NOT a DEILD because Michael Raduga sais that you can do it without rem-sleep too. 
But a fast sum up is like this:
Sleep 6 hours
WBTB  (5-10 min)
Get back to bed and affirm to notice your next awakening.
When you notice the awakening you lay still and wake up with closed eyes then use the techniques that he describes, which basically helps the pracctioner to see if he is close to a dream or not.          
For example if he hear sounds he should listen and amplify the sounds or if the pracctioner see images he should keep on observing them passively (like a panorama). etc (He describes A LOT of different techniques here that he calls (indirect techniques)

When you use this with a WBTB it's the Deferred method. It's the strongest.
But you can also use your micro awakenings that you have during the night, but these are harder to succeed at.

Then inside the dream you use Deepening techniques:

Palpation: Touch everything you see and the dream becomes more vivid and stable.
Peering: Look carefully at all the details and the dream becomes more vivid and stable.

Then use Maintaining techniques to stay in the experience:
Make sure that you constantly use all of your senses, so it's basically the same as the deepening techniques.
And never think about your real sleeping body, because that will result in a False awakening or a foul as he likes to call it.

This is a very detailed way of describing DEILD so everyone understands and I really like his book  :smiley:  
This book helped me get the most vivid lucid dreams that I have ever had! And it's free so READ IT!  ::D:  

He also talks about the Direct method. And that is like a traditional WILD, but he don't recommend it for novice pracctioners because it's too hard.
Only when you get frequent results with the indirect techniques you can start to incorporate some Direct techniques in your shedule.

I hope this was helpful  ::D:  otherwise there is a http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/how-ha...t-wild-106427/ thread  :smiley: 
Where this has allready been discussed and tryed out.

----------


## zhineTech

ive succeeded a few times using some of his indirect techniques, but as i was falling asleep instead of awakening. many of them are like traditional wild techniques, but in reverse.

instead of going forward into hypnogogic sleep and wilding you are coming up out of hypnomopic sleep and basically wilding by:
-watching for images
-listening to sounds
-phantom movement (FILDs etc)

i just finished re-reading this book a few days ago. i do think its valuable.

----------


## Erii

-moved to WILD-  :smiley: 

I will definitely try this out, seeing as you've had success, i don't really WILD that often but this seems pretty good. (I've read it somewhere before )

----------


## Kitties

I had my first WILD/DEILD the night before last using those techniques, a couple nights after reading the book. It was really cool lol

----------


## whitemagician91

I do think we should combine good information in good books in order to have more frequently LD. "Exploring the world of LD" is a great book and "School of Out-of-Body Travel" is valuable, too. So why not combining them? Personally, I think reading these 2 books and reading techniques, information in posts in this forum help me a lot.

----------


## dreamcatcher81

This technique does work quite effectively u just need to be more proactive at the moment of awakening. Phase is an appropriate term because of the in between sleep and wakefulness states you attempt to go lucid or project awareness. Namaste.

----------


## OneirosOnkelos

It seems a bit complicating from what I am reading. I will give it a shot, though.

----------

